# Ibrahimovic, ora è svincolato ufficiale



## Tifo'o (9 Giugno 2017)

Come si può vedere nel sito ufficiale della Premier League, nella lista dei giocatori svincolati c'è anche Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Dunque ora è ufficiale, anche se era nell'aria. Lo svedese è un giocatore senza squadra.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Giugno 2017)

Non lo so..

Da una parte questo ha dimostrato di avere un fisico pazzesco, quest'anno a Manchester ha tirato la caretta parecchie volte. Tra l'altro 17 gol in Premier. Magari un contratto gennaio 2018 fino a giugno 2019 si potrebbe fare.

Ma dall'altra parte c'è il problema pizzaiolo.. non voglio più sto procuratore in giro per casa MIlan.


----------



## wfiesso (9 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non lo so..
> 
> Da una parte questo ha dimostrato di avere un fisico pazzesco, quest'anno a Manchester ha tirato la caretta parecchie volte. Tra l'altro 17 gol in Premier. Magari un contratto gennaio 2018 fino a giugno 2019 si potrebbe fare.
> 
> Ma dall'altra parte c'è il problema pizzaiolo.. non voglio più sto procuratore in giro per casa MIlan.



Io lo prenderei x 1 anno solo nel caso non arrivi nessuna punta di livello


----------



## hiei87 (9 Giugno 2017)

Il problema è Raiola. Altrimenti, se dovessero sfumare gli obiettivi principali e si dovesse virare su una scommessa stile Dolberg o Andrè Silva, Ibra a parametro zero ci starebbe benissimo, anche per il fattore mediatico, che non è un fattore di secondo piano allo stato attuale del nuovo progetto...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (9 Giugno 2017)

Mah, vi dirò...un contrattino....


----------



## smallball (9 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come si può vedere nel sito ufficiale della Premier League, nella lista dei giocatori svincolati c'è anche Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Dunque ora è ufficiale, anche se era nell'aria. Lo svedese è un giocatore senza squadra.



senza il pizzaiolo di mezzo,ci farei piu' di mezzo pensiero


----------



## Petrecte (9 Giugno 2017)

Il problema come detto da tutti è il piazzettaro..... Ibra è un professionista assoluto .


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Giugno 2017)

Ma la gioconda senza squadra??
Ibra non si discute, il suo procuratore ormai non credo sia persona gradita a milanello.
A meno che non porti ibra compreso nelle scuse e nel rinnovo di gigio. Rinnovo fatto alle nostre condizioni, ovviamente.
Ibra comunque condiziona tutto il modo di giocare ma è una splendida scorciatoia verso la vittoria.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Giugno 2017)

Bisogna vedere però quanto il suo infortunio possa penalizzarlo. A quell'età non è una cosa di poco conto.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Giugno 2017)

Dobbiamo voltare pagina. Giocatore finito. In Europa ha fatto sempre pena. E poi, condiziona troppo il gioco della squadra


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come si può vedere nel sito ufficiale della Premier League, nella lista dei giocatori svincolati c'è anche Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Dunque ora è ufficiale, anche se era nell'aria. Lo svedese è un giocatore senza squadra.



Io lo avrei voluto, senza farmi problemi.

Però la situazione che si è venuta a creare tra il Milan e Raiola (frattura giusta e sacrosanta) rende impossibile il suo arrivo.


----------



## mabadi (9 Giugno 2017)

Alla fine si farà un accorda Donnarumma + Ibra


----------



## alcyppa (9 Giugno 2017)

Occhio all'Inter.....


----------



## Pit96 (9 Giugno 2017)

Se non fosse stato per Raiola lo avrei preso ora e Belotti l'anno prossimo... ma con quel procuratore non voglio che il Milan abbia a che fare


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Giugno 2017)

Ci porterà Ibra impacchettato nelle scuse per Gigio


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (9 Giugno 2017)

Posto il fatto che qualsiasi accordo soddisfi Raiola, mi irrita a priori perchè vuol dire che è riuscito a metterla nel sacco al malcapitato di turno, e che da una parte sarebbe meglio toglierselo di mezzo (ma non a costo di perdere Gigio)... però se pensasse di mollare un pò la presa con il rinnovo di Gigio proponendoci l'ingaggio di Ibra (che al Milan probabilmente tornerebbe di corsa) io acceterei, io...
Anche se da una parte ci sarebbe il problema di prendere comunque un'altra punta affidabile; non si sa con precisione ne quando tornerà ne come sarà, quante partite reggerà eccetera, e poi si pesterebbe i piedi con l'eventuale altro attaccante, il quale dovrebbe essere di buon livello in caso Zlatan non tornasse più quello che conosciamo: ergo dovrebbe essere uno che non vorrà fare panchina, così come Ibra. Sarebbe un bel dilemma ma anche un rischio perchè se prendi lui, l'altro attaccante non può essere un top; ma se non prendi un altro top oltre a Ibra ci sarebbe il rischio di buttare via i soldi per due punte e poi tutte e due non assicurerebbero il rendimento che si aspetta dal prossimo attaccante del Milan.


----------



## Dany20 (9 Giugno 2017)

Riportatelo a Milanello.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Giugno 2017)

tassa per Donnarumma?


----------



## vanbasten (9 Giugno 2017)

se non si prende nessuno di rilevante e ce la possibilità lo prenderei ma con contratto a gettone


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Giugno 2017)

Io non avrei nessun dubbio in riportare Zlatan a milanello, uno come lui in questo Milan in costruzione sarebbe importantissimo, come giocatore sul campo e sopratutto come uomo nello spoglatoio, poi Raiola non mi fregga nulla, alla fine chi gioca e chi decide è lo svedese.

Poi con Zlatan dentro convincere della serietà del progetto altri ragazzi come Keita sarebbe molto più semplice.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (9 Giugno 2017)

Vista la difficoltà di arrivare ad altri top in attacco, un pensiero ce lo farei.


----------



## Jino (9 Giugno 2017)

Lo prenderei immediatamente assieme ad un centravanti, tipo Belotti.

Ibra-Belotti li davanti vanno benone. 

Ma tanto Zlatan non tornerà mai, si sa.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Giugno 2017)

Lo riprenderei solo se acquistassimo anche un attaccante giovane e forte.


----------



## Brain84 (10 Giugno 2017)

Io lo rivorrei. Subito.


----------



## mabadi (10 Giugno 2017)

Altrimenti raiola lo manda all'Inter


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Giugno 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Lo prenderei immediatamente assieme ad un centravanti, tipo Belotti.
> 
> Ibra-Belotti li davanti vanno benone.



Ibra-Belotti.. Belotti-Ibra... uno che lotta l'altro che inventa, entrambi che fanno la differenza.. Ibra spalla di Belotti sarebbe un show di poesia e hard rock a San Siro, un mix micidiale, follia totale, roba da scudetto.... minimo 60000 abbonati e non sto esagerando.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Giugno 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ibra-Belotti.. Belotti-Ibra... uno che lotta l'altro che inventa, entrambi che fanno la differenza.. Ibra spalla di Belotti sarebbe un show di poesia e hard rock a San Siro, un mix micidiale, follia totale, roba da scudetto.... minimo 60000 abbonati e non sto esagerando.



Tanta, tantissima roba.


----------



## juventino (10 Giugno 2017)

La vostra dirigenza lo valuterà soltanto se non riuscirà ad arrivare ad uno degli attaccanti che avete in agenda, imho. Di certo sarebbe un tappabuchi perché Ibra più di altri due anni nel calcio europeo ad alti livelli non li può fare.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (10 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> La vostra dirigenza lo valuterà soltanto se non riuscirà ad arrivare ad uno degli attaccanti che avete in agenda, imho. Di certo sarebbe un tappabuchi perché Ibra più di altri due anni nel calcio europeo ad alti livelli non li può fare.



Per quanto ne sappiamo magari non sarà in grado nemmeno di fare 1 anno. Ok che fisicamente è un animale etc. Però alla sua età ha avuto un infortunio gravissimo, chi lo sa di come torna.


----------



## Crox93 (10 Giugno 2017)

Ibra per un anno?
Ma magari! Questo ti porta ancora in Champions da solo


----------



## alcyppa (10 Giugno 2017)

Con Raiola prima o poi toccherà comunque avere a che fare e a 'sto punto piuttosto che andare sui medioman dell'attacco meglio riportare a casa Ibra.


----------



## 666psycho (10 Giugno 2017)

io dico no al ritorno di Ibra... ma se rimaniamo senza un punta valida un pensierino lo farei. Contratto di un anno. Poi si va a cercare il top player per la stagione 2018/19...


----------



## Schism75 (11 Giugno 2017)

Sinceramente io lo prenderei. Consideriamo che dobbiamo fare anche l'Europa league, serve una rosa abbastanza lunga e competitiva. E sarebbe un cambio utile anche a gara in corso. Sai che coppia poi con Gattuso.
E poi, ripeto che Toni a 37 anni ha fatto 2 stagioni da 20 goal.


----------

